# Community Supporter Account?



## Cat Moon (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd like some of the spiffy features that are accustomed to Community Supporters.

Is there a way for me to mail in payment? I have no trust for online banking and refuse to touch Paypal.


----------



## Mark (Jun 30, 2008)

I think Piratecat used to act as intermediary, but he might be out of town for a bit. Maybe Henry could handle this for Russ?


----------



## Mark (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll try to roust Henry.


----------



## Cat Moon (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm still interested in getting a CSA. Any news?


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I was just trying to figure out how to get one, but I can't find the "Support the Site" link that's supposed to be at the top (I'm guessing it isn't yet up for ENW2).

Any info as to how to go about signing up?


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 8, 2008)

If you want to pay through PayPal you can go to My Account -> Paid Subscriptions to sign up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 8, 2008)

Merkuri said:


> If you want to pay through PayPal you can go to My Account -> Paid Subscriptions to sign up.




OP states distrust for online transactions.


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 8, 2008)

Reveille said:


> OP states distrust for online transactions.




I know, my comment was directed towards Jonny Nexus (post directly above mine).


----------



## Cat Moon (Jul 8, 2008)

I would like to support EnWorld, but there has to be another option.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Jul 8, 2008)

Merkuri said:


> If you want to pay through PayPal you can go to My Account -> Paid Subscriptions to sign up.




Thank you! Just gone and signed up.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 8, 2008)

Cat Moon said:


> I would like to support EnWorld, but there has to be another option.




Morrus is away just at the moment, but I'm sure he'll get back to you when he returns.

Sorry about the delay, we really do appreciate your desire to support ENworld!


----------



## Cat Moon (Jul 10, 2008)

So when is Morrus going to get back?


----------



## Cat Moon (Jul 25, 2008)

*Tried to post this morning, but it got eaten.*

I'm still wanting to become a community supporter, but am not sure how people here want to handle it.

I have no trust for online transactions, is there a way to snail mail payment?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 26, 2008)

Are you able to send GBP in the mail, perhaps?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Are you able to send GBP in the mail, perhaps?



How do I do this?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2008)

Reveille said:


> How do I do this?




Stick it in an envelope and then stick it in a post box, I guess! 

If you want to do that, drop me a line asking for my address - I don't want to post it publically.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 6, 2008)

Morrus,

I know there were issues with you cashing checks not drawn from a GB bank and such.  If we actually mail money in GBP, you will accept that for payment?  I refuse to use Paypal, and it's been the only thing stopping from getting a Community Supporter account.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2008)

LightPhoenix said:


> Morrus,
> 
> I know there were issues with you cashing checks not drawn from a GB bank and such.  If we actually mail money in GBP, you will accept that for payment?  I refuse to use Paypal, and it's been the only thing stopping from getting a Community Supporter account.




No problem; cash (in GBP) is fine!


----------

